# MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue needs your VOTES!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello! 

With your support, Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue and MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue have a (long-shot) chance to win a (much needed) $50,000 Pepsi Refresh grant!

Together, Mickaboo & 'Coo have to raise nearly $20,000 every month to pay for the avian vet care that hundreds of abandoned and surrendered birds in our foster care require. Our vet bills have gone up 41% the past year and donations are not increasing at the same rate. We are in a financial crisis.

PLEASE help us by voting for Mickaboo every day this month AND by asking all of your friends and family members and colleagues to vote for us as well. We are competing against HUNDREDS of worthy causes and won't win without YOUR support.

Here's the link to visit AND to share! http://www.refresheverything.com/mickaboobirdrescue

AND you can text 105245 to 73774

AND there's a way to triple your support if you're motivated! Email me at [email protected] or reply here and I'll tell you how you can vote 3 times per day for us!

Thank YOU!
Elizabeth, MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I voted just a little bit ago and have been voting every day! The numbers are getting better, but we really need a BIG push here folks to get into the top 10.

Terry


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I voted. Good luck.
logangrmnr


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Great! Thank you! And please vote today and every day this month! AND you can double your support (and our chances) by texting 105245 to 73774 daily too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. Please vote for this dear members. This group has saved many, many, many pigeons and doves. They are the only chance these birds have in Northern California.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you SO much, Terry!

Dear Pigeon Talk Members-

I know y'all are used to me begging for your help in support of MickaCoo and the pigeons & doves! In this case, please know that if enough folks vote for us, I won't have to be here begging for you to donate $$! 

PLEASE keep/start voting! We really need your help!

Here's easy info to copy & paste and share with your network. Even if they aren't pij people, they are YOUR people and will support us for you.


YOU can help us to win a MUCH needed Pepsi Refresh Everything Grant by voting for us here every day this month: http://www.refresheverything.com/mickaboobirdrescue 
AND you can double your support by texting: 105245 to: 73774 every day as well 
AND you can sign up for a daily voting reminder by emailing: [email protected] 
AND you can help spread the word by sharing this with your network. 

We need Pepsi (nationwide) voters as well as SF/Bay Area fosters and adopters! 
Please visit http://www.Mickaboo.org for more information and please share!

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

me and my wife voted today and will keep voting until the month is over. Hope you get it!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright - are they tallying those votes! Fits and spurts! Everyday, I promise, I'm voting everyday (and harassing the hell out of all the bird people I know!).


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank You Thank You Thank You!!!


:d


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Still votin every day...all month!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Voting!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Voting and bumping up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Let's keep it going! Please vote! Just think .. if we all could actually pull off an award to benefit pigeons and doves (and others) .. WOW! Especially if it's $50K!

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

This charity may not be in your backyard, but their cause is. Obviously nationality is no issue ~ they let a Canadian vote.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

REALLY? I killed a thread? Nooooooo....

Please, please, please vote.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

THANK YOU!! and yes! PLEASE keep voting by visiting this link and clicking the VOTE button and by texting 105245 to 73774!
  



THANK YOU!!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Next time.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank You For Every Vote!!*

Mickaboo & MickaCoo THANK YOU very much for every click and vote and text you and your friends and family made in support of our bid to win a much-needed $50K Pepsi Refresh grant.

We didn't win but we did learn a lot and we finished a respectable #56 out of more than 300 competitors in our tier. We are grateful for this and all the support you provide to us and to the homeless birds that we help.

We will be reapplying to compete again and, with your continued support and our new insights and strategies, we'll be unbeatable. 

Mickaboo & 'Coo always need volunteers, fosters, adopters and donors. Please visit www.Mickaboo.org for more info.


----------

